# Undersized fish!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone else get annoyed by people keeping undersized fish?
Thursday at Little Island Pier this JERK (you know who you are) Was doing just that.I told him the size limets and he said he would rather use them than to see it in a grocery store.Then he proceded to the cleaning table with an 8" flounder and put the knife to it while looking me in the eye.So I called the cops and the game warden on him.I enjoyed a little to much intoducing the cop to him.He told the cop we were jealous because he was catching fish and we was'nt.O'boy, when the game warden got there I put him on JERCKO. From where I was standing you could see he wont taking any crap from him.The last I saw of them the game warden was leading him off the pier with a 10" flounder that he got out of JERCKOS cooler.I hope it cost him dearly.JERK! 
Remember you get back what you give out.If you give out jerk you're gonna get jerk back.If you give out kindness you'll recieve kindness.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good for you!! 
If he Lives by the sword, then he dies by the sword!!! 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go Chris. He got what he deserved.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Looks good on you Chris. What a prick!


----------



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)

Got what they deserved. 

I also wouldnt be suprized to see a minimum be placed on croaker in the next few years, big ones are getting scarce, and everywhere i fish I see people loading up coolers with baitfish sized croakers. They gotta be at least 13 for me to keep.


----------



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

Good job. I had 2 that at plo 5 times 3 yrs ago. If we dont take a stand who will?


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

I feel for your Chris. I had the same thing happen Thursday at Ocean View Pier. Lady caught a 12 inch flounder and I told her "I would highly suggest that you put the flounder back as it is undersized."

Here is her response:
"Does it look like I care if it undersized? Mind your own Da** business. Feel free to call the cops on me, they can't do anything about it."

Then she proceeded to put the flounder in the cooler and I called the Game Warden immediately.

Needless to say, she is now enjoying an much deserved ticket. 

Gotta love ignorance and attitude.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

l know what you are talking about chris.I was at the pier at the end of jefferson last sunday, and i caught 7 flounders and they were all about 15 inches,so i threw them all back much to the dismay of all of the locals who fish there. i heard several of them complaining about not being able to even catch a flounder and here i was throwing all of those "good eating size flounders back". i told them that i cant even afford to fish any where but these free piers right now,much less pay the frigging fine for keeping a short fish. i sit there all the time and watch everyone else keep fish so small that it wouldnt even make a fish sandwich and never get caught, what do you do with that ? i have heard people on topsail island talkink about taking all of those tiny spots and grinding them all up and i mean everything ,and making fish patties out of them! yuck


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Amen!! It is good to hear that the Game Warden actually got there before that dip shit left the pier. He will think twice next time. I have found that following the rules makes that keeper all that much sweeter. Keep this number on speed dial...I have it labeled "Fish Cops" 757-247-2265. I hope that number is still accurate.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Here are a few numbers I have for violation reports. 

DGIF Violation Report - 1 800 237 5712 This is a state wide number to call for any violation reports wether if fishing or hunting related. They'll dispatch the closest Officer to respond.

VMRC Fishing/Boating violations - 1 800 541 4646 This is another State wide number to use. Samething, they'll dispatch the closet officer to respond.

I work for the Newport News Sheriff's Office and my nieghbor works for the VMRC. He told me thes numbers are easier to use since they are toll free and state wide, that way if your someplace that you dont have the local number for.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

You think they scuff at the rules regarding under sized fish, you should see down here in Florida with our slot limits. Legal fish in several species have an upper limit too. There have been big schools of 28" and up Redfish on our pier and the upper limit it 27". It is amazing to watch the reactions of tourists who have never heard of a slot limit. I honestly think that out of state people must be forced to read the regs before being allowed to fish on the pier. Same way if I went to another state. It is fair for me to have to know and accept the local laws!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Regs*

Its almost as easy to be a Philadelphia lawyer or have one with you to be able to decifer the rules.But read them we must,if not for ourselves but to try to keep others out of trouble and we should be able to explain the bennifets of such rules.Just try to smile and say it like you like it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

blaminack said:


> You think they scuff at the rules regarding under sized fish, you should see down here in Florida with our slot limits. Legal fish in several species have an upper limit too. There have been big schools of 28" and up Redfish on our pier and the upper limit it 27". It is amazing to watch the reactions of tourists who have never heard of a slot limit. I honestly think that out of state people must be forced to read the regs before being allowed to fish on the pier. Same way if I went to another state. It is fair for me to have to know and accept the local laws!


Yep, same here in Yankee land. Ya start quotin size regs and they look at ya like ya got three heads and 12 eyes. I like the ones that say fish and game never come here, just as he walks up to check coolers.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Amen brother!


----------



## cbh132 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Fish in Mn.*

Fished up in Minn. up nothern part. got inlaws up there. They slot limints all kind of seasons for different fishes. What realy suck was you could only use 1 rod per person. No fishing more than 1 rod.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm gonna try to get the actual cell number of a game warden. I used to have one for the warden when I lived in GA. I could just send him a text and if he was within 20 miles, he'd be there ASAP.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

*snape killed dumbledore*

I think i missed this post. For some reason i was googling and it came up on my search. Weird how p+s comes up so much in google.

I am wondering one major thing here. With all the replies you have gotten and the story you gave about actually rubbing it in the guys face that you called the cops on him, where are all the mind your own business people at? 
Where are the call and report it but dont post and brag about it people? Where are those p+s posters at? Where are all the your gonna mess up the trial and you have already convicted someone that hasnt even been to court posters? You know who you are. 

I was googling some info because i just got a subpena today to show up at the criminal court as a witness against a flounder killer.


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't forget the "for all you know he's just trying to feed his family" posters.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> I think i missed this post. For some reason i was googling and it came up on my search. Weird how p+s comes up so much in google.
> 
> I am wondering one major thing here. With all the replies you have gotten and the story you gave about actually rubbing it in the guys face that you called the cops on him, where are all the mind your own business people at?
> Where are the call and report it but dont post and brag about it people? Where are those p+s posters at? Where are all the your gonna mess up the trial and you have already convicted someone that hasnt even been to court posters? You know who you are.
> ...



Well said Sarge.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

Sarge, they all got worn out whining after your victory. Althought it was mildly humorous reading all the ignorance in some of em...much better hearin that not everyone's a tool these days


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

good luck in court sarge. i hope they get everything they deserve


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sarge....ya beat me to it. There ended up being something like 173 replies to your post. Everyone must be out fishing and not reading this.


----------



## dmorefield (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it's great what ya'll do as far as reporting people. I don't make it out to the piers as much as i would like but i know i throw back a ton of 15-18 inch flounder and as much as it hurts i have to follow the law and hope that they'll get bigger and be there another time for me or someone else to catch. 
Keep up the good work!!!

Dan


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Little ones*

Hey Sarge, I put my post up before you did and was supprised by all the negativity and ignorance that was targeted at you.I'm a little jelous.HaHa.Stick to your guns Bro and good luck in court.Remember as long as you're right, you're never wrong!


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*To a job well done*

I say kudos to both chris and sarge. Sarge I was wondering if you were gonna say anything about all those weiners . I mean whinners.Keep'em screamin.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

haha i love how every post with someone reporting an arshhole comes back to Sarge...PIER AND SURF CELEB!!!!!!! lol! but MAJOR kudos to you since you started the voice...:fishing:


----------

